# Looking for home made diet mix advice, I'm lost!



## cynderellaxx (May 22, 2017)

Hi, I have two male house/field mice I am assuming that they are, there really aren't any decent forums other than fancy mice forums. I am looking to find the perfect home made mouse feed. So far it seems impossible with me being in Canada - but i found this following one where i can get the ingredients at a local bulk barn. I am curious in what you think of the cat food she listed, or if someone can tell me the best dog food that i can get at a walmart or petsmart or pet value. Let me know what you think about this mix and what you would change.

Also I currently am feeding them HAGEN brand rat and mouse gourmet food. any thoughts?? should i keep this in the mix or just eliminate it. thanks!

FIRST ONE I FOUND:
2 cups budgie seed mix 
2 cups whole oats 
1/4 cup quinoa seeds 
1/4 cup flax seeds 
pumpkin seeds - very little
peanuts - very little
1/4 cup veggie pasta noodles/noodles
1 cup dry cat food - walmart - Actr1um holistic adult cat food
1/4 cup shreddies cereal 
sunflower seeds - very little
freeze dried meal worms as a treat - petsmart

I've also seen lentils used in mixes?

thanks so much! I've done so much research but still am a little lost.


----------



## yorke (Mar 17, 2017)

Non breeding mice needs about 85% grains and 15% protein. 
Breeding adults and growing pups need as much as 30% protein.

I give grains like micronized barley, oats, split peas, lentils, sorghum, white sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds, sesame seeds, millet, wheat etc and add dog kibble and biscuits (no salt/sugar but with added omega 3) for extra protein. 
About 3-5 times a week i feed them a little bit of vegetables, boiled egg, pronutro or yoghurt. 
I limit fruit as its hight in sugar. 
Lactating moms get a few mealworms as well.

I still want to dry parsley, dandelion and organic rose petals / rosehip and add that to my mix. 
Maybe even dried veggies.

Here is an awesome link for a post in this group:
http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=5


----------



## cynderellaxx (May 22, 2017)

non breading for sure! just looking for good measurements and such, i suck with knowing what to measure. what dog kibble could i use? i can't find what ppl actually use for that


----------



## yorke (Mar 17, 2017)

I use hills longevity or hills renal care for my rat mix, so that is what i add in my mouse mix as well. 
Alcana also good.


----------

